# Mot de passe pour se connecté sur iCloud



## Ydjan (5 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un cousin qui a un iPhone 5s et qui cherche à récupérer des fichiers sur son cloud mais à oublié son mot de passe et il a tout essayé mais rien n'y fait. Quelqu'un pourrait avoir une solution svp ?? 
Merci

Excusez moi au fait c'est son identifiant Apple et il n'arrive pas à retrouvé son mot de passe. 
Merci


----------



## stefhan (5 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir,

A-t-il essayé : https://iforgot.apple.com/password/verify/appleid ?

Les questions secrètes sont le seul moyen pour récupérer : "Ces questions seront utilisées pour valider votre identité et récupérer votre mot de passe en cas d’oubli."

Plus d'infos : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201487


----------



## guytoon48 (5 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Ne s’agirait-il pas du MdP suite à une sauvegarde cryptée?


----------

